
UC team discovers rare warrior tomb filled with bronze age wealth and weapons - hourislate
http://magazine.uc.edu/editors_picks/recent_features/warrior_tomb.html
======
nsajko
Already discussed before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13328148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13328148)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10454066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10454066)

------
aurora-
Basically they found a tomb of a warrior buried on the mainland, and the
manner of his burial (specifically the positioning of weapons/jewelry etc.)
indicates that the mainland-based Mycenaeans were strongly aware of Minoan
culture, and it's likely that the two cultures intermingled and may have
together "shaped the culture of classical Greece".

This contradicts previous assumptions that the Mycenaeans were essentially
barbarians compared to the Minoans, and had no real impact on anything
important.

~~~
rurban
I would refute that this is merely a warriors grave. It was on the Palace of
Nestor, and several gold pieces were buried with him. Most likely a king or
his lead warrior.

And it was already found 2015. Wikipedia has it already:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palace_of_Nestor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palace_of_Nestor)
with a link to an older longer article:
[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/golden-warrior-
greek-t...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/golden-warrior-greek-tomb-
exposes-roots-western-civilization-180961441/)

------
kpil
I had to find a readable writeup:
[http://magazine.uc.edu/editors_picks/recent_features/warrior...](http://magazine.uc.edu/editors_picks/recent_features/warrior_tomb.html)

------
znpy
This article is total crap. It's super long and at half it's length it hasn't
yet told me how this flipping tomb has upended what we thought we knew about
western civilisation.

Jo Marchant is an awful writer and should probably be doing something else for
a living.

~~~
onion2k
_Jo Marchant is an awful writer and should probably be doing something else
for a living._

There are many of people who enjoy long form articles and who read this sort
of thing very happily. The author is writing for them, and not you.

